# Hawks



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Spotted 5 of these Red Shoulder hawks in the same tree at Choke Canyon. I was only able to get open shots of 3. I have never seen 5 in one group before except for a migration. Sorry for all the limbs in the way, just couldn't get better shots without spooking them.


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

Nice shots. Lucky to see that many at once. I heard the Llano eagles are back but the nest they were in last year fell down. They have been seen gathering limbs and such to build a new one. Gotta get out there soon and see whats going on. Get some shots of them rebuilding their nest.

Griz


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Thanks Griz. It seems kind of early for the Eagles. I thought they started nesting in Jan. Hope they build in the same tree. Any further from the road and it will be hard to get decent photos.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Great pics, congrats!


----------



## huntmaster58 (Oct 1, 2008)

Cool, thanks for sharing!


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

thanks for the comments. Since posting I have learned that these are Harris hawks. Harris hawks are known to hunt in packs.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Cool pics. Awesome birds.


----------

